
NSA using AT&T data center in Hell’s Kitchen for spy program - mathattack
https://nypost.com/2018/06/26/nsa-using-att-data-center-in-hells-kitchen-for-spy-program/
======
mathattack
Many years ago I asked a former cop about the site. He said, “They boarded up
the windows when there was racial strife decades ago, and never put them
back.”

So much for that lie.

